# Recurve Limb Camo...



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I have used the fabric camo tape by Allens with great success,and I found no problems with limb performance.
Easy to clean your limbs later if you take the tape off.
Just use WD-40 as a cleaner for any glue residue.


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

I bought some vinyl camo sheets at a local Dunham's sporting goods store, $20 and has enough to do a 12ga. 835 and at least 4 recurve or longbow limbs, seems ok........


----------



## RuffTuffGuy (Apr 19, 2012)

Yea I was leaning toward the fabric camo tape if it didn't affect the performance of the bow. Something that would for sure leave a dull surface. I even thought about doing my own spray can job on the limbs. Anyone ever do that?


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

I'd just spray some flat paint in a ASAT type pattern...cut out some various shapes on paper or cardboard and use that to help you get some solid edges/lines. If I was gonna buy a sticker/wrap for the limbs Id look at Onstringer.com for some limb wraps....I think they call them limbstations or something.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Paste wax. Just rub some on the limbs but don't buff it out, just leave it on. When it dries it will dull the limbs right down plus protect them from moisture. At the end of the season rub it off and you are good to go. No fuss, no mess, and very inexpensive.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Limb sleeves are a quick and very effective fix.

Matt


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

RuffTuffGuy said:


> Ok so I'm preparing for hunting season and as I set down my bow (martin jaguar recurve 50#) while practicing I noticed the sun puts a pretty good glare off my limbs at certain angles.
> 
> I've looked up a few options, and I found vinyl camo stick on (which seems it would just reflect the sun also), fabric camo tape, camo fleece limb sheaths, and...dun dun dunnnnn...coloring your limbs with crayon, or just smudging wax on them.
> 
> ...


 I've used everything from the missuses nylons, to painting the limbs with flat earth-tones... which probably is the best and eaiest.. layer a base color and add to it if you wish...

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I would try these:

http://www.3riversarchery.com/product.asp?i=4423X


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Easykeeper said:


> I would try these:
> 
> http://www.3riversarchery.com/product.asp?i=4423X


Yeah... I've tried bow socks, nylons, canvas cemented on, and just tied material to the limbs too... paint is by far the best of the home do its... you can find some dips nowadays... and I've seen face paint used too... if you don't want to paint it, the dried polish would probably be the best.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

rattus58 said:


> Yeah... I've tried bow socks, nylons, canvas cemented on, and just tied material to the limbs too... paint is by far the best of the home do its... you can find some dips nowadays... and I've seen face paint used too... if you don't want to paint it, the dried polish would probably be the best.


Did the limb skins work without slowing down the bow? I've never tried them but thought they would be good if you wanted some temporary camo or protection for shiny or fancy limbs.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Easykeeper said:


> Did the limb skins work without slowing down the bow? I've never tried them but thought they would be good if you wanted some temporary camo or protection for shiny or fancy limbs.


 I don't know.... I'm shooting 700 grain arrows... I don't think anything can slow it down... :grin: I didn't chronograph that. I found overall that painting, in my case, was the easiest. Spandex keeps it snug mostly and protects the limbs to some degree and I'm guessing might slow it down some with a lighter arrow, but don't know with mine.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Bow socks are what I was talking about and they don't effect the bow at all

Matt


----------



## RuffTuffGuy (Apr 19, 2012)

Yea I think it might be easier to just paint them. Im all about form and function over general appearance. Maybe I'll post up some end results. I have a few ideas under my sleeve.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

RuffTuffGuy said:


> Yea I think it might be easier to just paint them. Im all about form and function over general appearance. Maybe I'll post up some end results. I have a few ideas under my sleeve.


That yer back up with you there... :grin:


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

Snake skins!


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

I use the Limb Skins by Alaskan Bowhunting Supply. They don't affect performance one bit, and I can use one set on as many bows as I like.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

by RuffTuffGuy said:


> Yea I think it might be easier to just paint them. Im all about form and function over general appearance. Maybe I'll post up some end results. I have a few ideas under my sleeve.





rattus58 said:


> That yer back up with you there... :grin:


What the hell was I thinkin.... :grin: I've painted almost all of my bows I think I was thinkin... :grin: Too much sun on the lily pad...


----------



## RuffTuffGuy (Apr 19, 2012)

Hahaha. Just take it easy there...


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

rattus58 said:


> What the hell was I thinkin.... :grin: I've painted almost all of my bows I think I was thinkin... :grin: Too much sun on the lily pad...


Ohhhh finally dawned upon me again what I was thinkin.... yer back up.... YER KID :thumbs_up


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm another fan of the heavy paste wax and let it dry program. Non invasive and easily reversable after the season.


----------



## diang (Mar 26, 2013)

I am interested in using vinyl tape as well.
Do i have to wrap it on the bow,or i just cut a piece and stick it on the limb?
I tried to stick ordinary duct tape but it didnt stick on.
So how does it work with vinyl or cloth tape?
Thanks in advance,
Dimitris.


----------



## icu812 (Apr 3, 2014)

I use 'Camo Wrap'. Most sporting goods stores sell it. A $10 roll is enough for 3 limbs. It comes in a variety of patterns, only sticks to itself (no sticky residue), can be washed and reused, and provides added protection from shrubs. There is no effect on performance. Amazing stuff!


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

x2 for Limbsations. Maybe 1fps slow down is all . All kinds of camo and snake skin patterns . i get lots of good comments on them.


----------

